
JFK Assassination Records – 2017 Additional Documents Release - magic5227
https://www.archives.gov/research/jfk/2017-release
======
sp332
Some of the records that were expected to be released have been delayed.
[http://www.abcactionnews.com/news/national/trump-to-
release-...](http://www.abcactionnews.com/news/national/trump-to-release-some-
but-not-all-of-jfk-assassination-records)

